
The Moral Character of Cryptographic Work (2015) - doomrobo
https://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/papers/moral.html
======
doomrobo
Abstract:

Cryptography rearranges power: it configures who can do what, from what. This
makes cryptography an inherently political tool, and it confers on the field
an intrinsically moral dimension. The Snowden revelations motivate a
reassessment of the political and moral positioning of cryptography. They lead
one to ask if our inability to effectively address mass surveillance
constitutes a failure of our field. I believe that it does. I call for a
community-wide effort to develop more effective means to resist mass
surveillance. I plead for a reinvention of our disciplinary culture to attend
not only to puzzles and math, but, also, to the societal implications of our
work.

